# 85 735i



## Bigskip95 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 85 735i and the car runs. But when I t try to put it nh in drive it does nothing. It goes in park, neutral, and reverse but it wont go forward., My dad thought it may be the reference mark sensor but I dont believe so. Can amyone help?


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

yep - rebuild the trans


----------

